# URGENT - Need Vet recommendation in Hertfordshire area



## Hermannnn (1 d ago)

Hi, 
I have a 15 year old Hermann who hasn't been himself lately, he seems very sluggish and his eyes are much puffier than usual, he also seems to gag a lot and retreat in and out of his shell after eating, I try to soak him once a week and follow all the correct diet protocols I've found on here.

I took him to a Medivet around 6 months ago but honestly they didn't seem very clued up on Tortoises and just seemed like a general vet.

I live on just outside the m25 J25 - Cheshunt Area but I am willing to travel for a vet who knows their stuff.

Can anyone help please.

Thanks


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You've got the RVC hospital at Potters Bar.


----------



## Hermannnn (1 d ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> You've got the RVC hospital at Potters Bar.


Thank you


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Roebuck Vets in Stevenage have sorted out an RI my boa had a year or so back. - Don't go to Bishops in Hatfield - they just see anyone with exotics as a meal ticket.


----------

